# Crabs!



## P_Wrenn_12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought a crab a few weeks ago. I was wondering if anyone else has any crabs and wanted to know if you feed them anything? Thanks!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

it depends on what you have in the tank. Mine are my reef cleaners and they dont get fed. They just eat the detritus and uneaten food including algae. I did feed my decorator crab(saltwater) fish once but it was messy. For freshwater, I had a crawfish that ate dead feeder fish. I would assume other crustaceans will go for the same opportunity.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of crabs are they?


----------



## P_Wrenn_12 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is a Fiddler Crab. I have a freshwater tank.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

shrimp pellets alot of times do the trick.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Make sure you give them brackish water and access to air. Recently lost one because I didn't think it mattered


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They like bloodworms, brine shrimp and many things


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

These links might help:
Fiddler Crab Care
Fiddler Crab


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep a bag of frozen fish in my freezer just for my crab if they run out of food for some odd reason lol.


----------

